# No Hope for Nexus Fans in India !



## quagmire (Nov 8, 2012)

Asus has dropped a bomb by releasing the much anticipated 16 GB Nexus 7 for 20k (the actual Dollar to rupee converted price being 11k).Thats literally twice the price..!
After waiting for a product for 5 months is this what we get? 
The main reason we chose N7 over the iPad mini was its value for money.

What now?
*A 32 GB imported Nexus 7 has been selling on ebay since a long time for 20.7k. That looks like a better deal.(here)
*No word has been given on the 25$ bonus (availabe in other countries) which can be used for apps in Google Play.
*Wait till a seller on eBay starts importing the new N7 (due Nov 13 in US) to India for a much lower price. 
*If you are a real cheapskate wait for the 99$ N7 (due this year end) to retail for 11K. 
*Ditch N7 completely and buy the iPad mini. (It will probably hit iStore for around 23k)

Facts :
-N7 (16 GB) was released in September in Japan for 19800 Yen = 13525 INR.
-N7 (16 GB) selling currently in UK for 159 Euro = 11049 INR.

Links
- Nexus 7 now on sale in India, is it worth INR 20K, alternatives, who is to blame for the pricing? | AndroidOS.in


----------



## ajaymailed (Nov 8, 2012)

quite curious to know the break up of the price difference, customs, taxes, dealer, seller margin. From what i have read there is normally difference of Rs 5 to 6K on average for hi end smartphones between US Prices without contract and Indian Retail Prices.


----------



## NoasArcAngel (Nov 9, 2012)

ajaymailed said:


> quite curious to know the break up of the price difference, customs, taxes, dealer, seller margin. From what i have read there is normally difference of Rs 5 to 6K on average for hi end smartphones between US Prices without contract and Indian Retail Prices.



this depends on the qts you import in the country. say asus india imports 1000 pieces then it costs them 100$ per peice add duty, shipping and the price comes to say 150$ then they retail at 160$ to indian distributors who then retail at 180$ to shops. 

if you directly import pieces (unofficially imported), you have a advantage, because you dont have to pay for warranty + there are no middlemen so you pass on the benefit to the consumer but again the price you will get it will be 150$ or so.

in electronics there is a 5-10% margin on every level.

asus (actual price 75$)
|
asus india ( actual price 100$ including shipping,duty,customs)
|
indian distributor ( 150 $ )
| 
retail price ( 180$ )


----------



## quagmire (Nov 10, 2012)

^^NoasArcAngel .. Dude do you seriously think the actual (component by component) price is 75$.. ?
Tell that about the iPad mini ,we will believe it..Dated processor, RAM lesser than a hair dryer, and screen resolution that fits the above price..

The Nexus 7 is being retailed for 199$ with a very small margin of probably 15$.. *The actual price is 170-185$..*
Food for thought..
- HTC One X shares the same processor and the same RAM (if I'm right) and retails for three times the price of Nexus 7..

Google is doing that with the intention to promote Google Play.. That explains such a high integration of the tablet to the market (and also the 25$ bonus).Google gets enough money from adspaces ,so they choose not to rob you unlike Apple ..

-------------

Google Nexus 4 may be priced around Rs. 30,000 in India

Exatly what I was afraid of..


----------



## ajaymailed (Nov 10, 2012)

NoasArcAngel said:


> this depends on the qts you import in the country. say asus india imports 1000 pieces then it costs them 100$ per peice add duty, shipping and the price comes to say 150$ then they retail at 160$ to indian distributors who then retail at 180$ to shops.
> 
> if you directly import pieces (unofficially imported), you have a advantage, because you dont have to pay for warranty + there are no middlemen so you pass on the benefit to the consumer but again the price you will get it will be 150$ or so.
> 
> ...


interesting, actually i tried to compare US prices without contract with Indian Retail prices.
Galaxy S3 is priced approx 550 USD without contract, converted to INR Rs 29K Approx
While  S3s price in India is closer to 33-34K.
The price difference of 5000-6000 (21% more) is entirely acceptable considering the custom duty, seller/dealer margins.

whenever i tried the compare the difference is not more than 40-50% between US no contract & India. 

but why Asus is doubling the price. 
The only plausible reason is Google is heavily subsidizing the costs of selling through Google Play/US Stores and doesn't care about rest of the developing world.





> Google is doing that with the intention to promote Google Play.. That explains such a high integration of the tablet to the market (and also the 25$ bonus).Google gets enough money from adspaces ,so they choose not to rob you unlike Apple ..


for the size of market share Google commands in web search, services, mobile OS, they get pretty low compared to Apple. Even Microsoft earns more profits than Google, despite shrinking PC market, Apples profits are gigantic, nearly 8 billion a quarter. having 120 billion in cash, which is enough to buy the international space station. Googles revenue model has been great for consumers who cannot afford high priced software, services


----------



## TheLetterD (Nov 10, 2012)

Almost all mobiles and tablets cost the same in India as they do in the UK. If not the same , slightly higher. But the difference is never more than 1-2K. And in this case its 8K! :O :'(


----------



## pratyush997 (Nov 10, 2012)

IS LG trolling us just for LG Optimus G ??


----------



## dx1 (Nov 11, 2012)

Google is going to hurt itself by neglecting Countries like India...in coming years the Market size of Tablets, smartphones is going to rise exponentially.


----------



## vipul619 (Nov 11, 2012)

You should change the title to no hope for Nexus 7 fans.
Because at 23k Nexus 4 is a dream come true for us, at least me.
Just waiting for the official release now


----------



## josin (Nov 11, 2012)

vipul619 said:


> You should change the title to no hope for Nexus 7 fans.
> Because at 23k Nexus 4 is a dream come true for us, at least me.
> Just waiting for the official release now



count me in too....  even a 30K price tag is ok to me


----------



## noob (Nov 12, 2012)

same here..looking to upgrade my GN


----------



## NoasArcAngel (Nov 12, 2012)

rnianoop said:


> ^^NoasArcAngel .. Dude do you seriously think the actual (component by component) price is 75$.. ?
> Tell that about the iPad mini ,we will believe it..Dated processor, RAM lesser than a hair dryer, and screen resolution that fits the above price..
> 
> The Nexus 7 is being retailed for 199$ with a very small margin of probably 15$.. *The actual price is 170-185$..*
> ...



its not that, what you dont understand is that ASUS is not manufacturing the components used in the Tabs, so it has to "Buy" these from other vendors, then again this depends on qts but yes a 200$ retail tab will have atleast a 50$ component cost.

then again the more you buy the cheaper it becomes.


----------



## sharang_3 (Nov 14, 2012)

asus has a thing against india i guess..first they tried to dump the remaining stock of padfone 1 in india for 64k when padfone 2 was already out and now this..i thought companies had finally started giving attention to india..same goes for nokia..they release they high end phones last in india(920 still nt available)


----------



## quagmire (Dec 11, 2012)

Nexus 4 .. Where are you ??
LG promised to release N4 by November.. Still no sign of it .. I'm eagerly waiting since its release on Oct 27..


----------



## vipul619 (Dec 11, 2012)

Been extended to a possible Jan release..
calm the excitement down :/


----------

